# Thoughts on potential Spain/Portugal trip Jan to April



## Moped (Sep 25, 2020)

We have noted the revised Brittany Ferries timetable now that new ferry Galicia has been bought into service.

Thinking of booking our winter trip to southern Spain and Portugal. We won’t be in the EU by that time but we have all the issues around this covered so no problems in this area apart from lack of EHIC cover. And of course we accept we may still by April time have to put up with the 14 day stay at home thing on return to U.K. although hopefully some form of testing regime will be in place for returning travellers by that time.

Really the question is what is the wildcamping experience in coastal south west Spain and the Algarve right now given that we are where we are currently. We have visited these areas previously so know the coastline between Sagres and Gibraltar pretty well.

If any of you are there right now how are you finding the experience?


----------



## John H (Sep 25, 2020)

Sorry - can't answer your question because we are heading for south-eastern Spain and haven't been to the area you intend to visit for a couple of years. The reason for my post is to say that if you time your visit to arrive in Spain prior to December 31st then the government has said that EHIC will be valid for the length of your stay. Don't know if that helps - have a good trip.


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 25, 2020)

We have friends Wildcamping sensibly along the Algarve cost, at present.
Beaches are ok to visit during the day . The is a new network of Inland Aires nearby .
The National parks are cracking down.


----------



## mfw (Sep 26, 2020)

Dont think you will be able to gauge any views on now or previous experiences - far too much going on at moment cant see it being easy - probably far better to ask question end of december beginning of january


----------



## groyne (Sep 26, 2020)

I'm getting cabin fever, but Mrs G is still apprehensive about Covid, so we are waiting till February to see how things pan out. Then hopefully we can bomb down to Gibraltar, to see friends, and then make a leisurely trip back and complete this year's holiday that was cut short.


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 26, 2020)

The rising Covid levels , on the Algarve are expected to fall as the weather cools... I understand.
The plague bearing workers from the northern industrial towns, have had their summer holidays and take winter ones in Brasil.
The influx of younger, N. European, pleasure seeking tattourists, will be replaced by older ,less hedonistic, visitors.
 That's a great help.
All you've got to do is get through France and Spain... And pray the borders are open.
Simples !


----------



## rugbyken (Sep 26, 2020)

i do hope so in scotland instead of portugal just now scenery & welcome the same and even the sun is shining it’s the 15degrees temp difference i miss


----------



## Derekoak (Sep 26, 2020)

John H said:


> Sorry - can't answer your question because we are heading for south-eastern Spain and haven't been to the area you intend to visit for a couple of years. The reason for my post is to say that if you time your visit to arrive in Spain prior to December 31st then the government has said that EHIC will be valid for the length of your stay. Don't know if that helps - have a good trip.


Do you have a link for that useful information? This is just Spain not Portugal?


----------



## kenspain (Sep 26, 2020)

I have friends  staying on our land in Portugal and the police have advised them to stay there for another month


----------



## redhand (Sep 26, 2020)

I shall watch this thread with interest. Having wintered the last three years  in Portugal we are desperate to return again.
As previously stated situation being so fluid the decision will probably be made in January


----------



## jacquigem (Sep 26, 2020)

Sensible to delay decision till nearer the time you want to travel . We are holed up in Alicante region at the moment and things appear very safe . Have to get used to mask whenever outside which takes some remembering but as everybody else does its easy to take out of pocket. Wilding places in traditional beach parks getting fewer and fewer . Cheap camperstops increasing .Inland still plenty of places for sensible wildcamping  I think


----------



## Moped (Sep 27, 2020)

Brittany Ferries do have 3 fare structures, the most expensive of which allows you to amend your crossings at no cost within the subsequent 12 month period. I did phone them and they said no restrictions on route changes either so you could move a Spanish sailing to a French. I didn’t ask about potential credits if you move to a lower cost sailing without a cabin. Will have to check.

I accept things could be very different by January. It may be not so many winter migrants from the north make the trip south so aires and wildcamping spots could be quieter. So I will continue to monitor feedback.

The ferry issue is with the social distancing thing capacity is reduced and to be sure of getting the outbound crossing we would like booking well ahead seems sensible. Not so bothered about the return and we would want to return well within the 90 days anyway. But then how many Brits are going to head to Spain this winter?

Other than Seville, Cadiz, Gibraltar and Albufeira, we tend to avoid the big areas of population. On the mask wearing thing do they have to be worn everywhere outdoors, even when walking along an isolated beach or country footpath, or is it just heavily populated areas and urban beaches?


----------



## jacquigem (Sep 27, 2020)

I think maybe masks not on beach and if isolated ok if the guardia dont catch you but pretty much everywhere else .Soon get used to it and seeing everyone else wearing soon reminds you if you have forgotten as i always seem to do !


----------



## BGT180 (Sep 27, 2020)

Spent the last fortnight in Valencia and everyone is wearing masks. Social distancing is patchy. On the Metro it becomes an issue particularly  near the unis and colleges- many students are sitting and standing side by side regardless but all masked. Campsite staff at Valencia Camper Park are all masked and all pitch occupants are following suit


----------



## vindiboy (Sep 27, 2020)

jacquigem said:


> I think maybe masks not on beach and if isolated ok if the guardia dont catch you but pretty much everywhere else .Soon get used to it and seeing everyone else wearing soon reminds you if you have forgotten as i always seem to do !


We are wearing our masks every day here in UK if we leave our garden, and will continue doing so, I do not see any problem wearing masks 24 -7 , we have just got home from a Car Boot  sale and I estimated  that only about 5 %  of folks were wearing masks  today and we were in the 5% .


----------



## jacquigem (Sep 27, 2020)

yes we have no problem wearing masks and in our part of Spain it is widely accepted .Its just remembering to put the mask on whenever out with our dog . Always one in my pocket though


----------



## 2cv (Sep 27, 2020)

It’s worth keeping an eye on the 14 day cases here, which is updated daily. At present Spain has 3 times as many cases and 6 times as many deaths than UK per hundred thousand population, but changes happen very rapidly and it could even be the other way round by January.


----------



## BKen2 (Sep 27, 2020)

If you are thinking of coming this way (Andalucia ) here are the current figures ...    www.theolivepress.es/spain-news/2020/09/25/spains-andalucia-registers-1403-covid-19-cases-friday-as-nursing-home-figures-cause-concern/


----------



## BGT180 (Sep 27, 2020)

jacquigem said:


> yes we have no problem wearing masks and in our part of Spain it is widely accepted .Its just remembering to put the mask on whenever out with our dog . Always one in my pocket though


Agree with that. Have got used to wearing it and like you carry one in my pocket


----------



## jacquigem (Sep 27, 2020)

2cv said:


> It’s worth keeping an eye on the 14 day cases here, which is updated daily. At present Spain has 3 times as many cases and 6 times as many deaths than UK per hundred thousand population, but changes happen very rapidly and it could even be the other way round by January.


?That is true but I think the majority in Madrid /Barcelona/north?  I would think twice about visiting those areas but we are not hearing of many cases in Alicante province , our Urb of 15,000 people has only had 6 cases since the beginning and 2 of those came in from a cruse and were isolated very quickly.  Everybody very risk aware though .


----------



## John H (Sep 27, 2020)

Derekoak said:


> Do you have a link for that useful information? This is just Spain not Portugal?


https://www.gov.uk/guidance/uk-residents-visiting-the-eueea-and-switzerland-healthcare It applies to all of the EU.


----------



## kenspain (Sep 27, 2020)

There is many cases of the vires in the   Alicante area but I think they are not being shown on the news or papers many bars and shops not open or you have to stand out side and wait till they let you in , I said the other day my friends are on our land in Portugal and the police advised to to wait another month to see things are going, and I have been told that there could be a shorted of diesel in some places as many drivers are not working


----------

